# Too bad he gave up trailers and sample developing for this.....



## Gabe S. (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw this on San Vicente Blvd today in Brentwood, CA. I knew he was into cars but this seems like a dramatic turn of events.....I wonder what brands he works on.....

Hey at least he's in an upscale area and is an official Smog Test station!







Can I get a friend discount?! :D

Cheers.
-gabe
(yes, this is an actual shop in Brentwood)


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 27, 2010)

I got my car smoged there once, and to think...


----------



## C M Dess (Apr 27, 2010)

Much luck in your new career TJ....ahhh finally some breathing room. 8)


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 27, 2010)

Apparently TJ's not the only one who gave up on trailers and sample developing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn8aij1TdBQ


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 27, 2010)

Is that the one at San Vicente and Montana?


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 27, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Apr 27 said:


> Is that the one at San Vicente and Montana?



Exactly. Prime location, no? :D

-g


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the 2nd location, Gabe. 

http://www.gabfoods.com/about-gabriels.html

Colin


----------



## Ed (Apr 27, 2010)

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Apr 27 said:


> Colin



Colin the attorney!
http://www.gwclaw.com/the-firm/our-atto ... -j-omalley


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 27, 2010)

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Apr 27 said:


> Congratulations on the 2nd location, Gabe.
> 
> http://www.gabfoods.com/about-gabriels.html
> 
> Colin



Thanks Colin! Yes, the second one was a bit of a risk in this down economy, but it seemed a better bet than the whole music career.

Good luck with that law career!!!

-g


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 27, 2010)

Been moonlighting myself:

http://bbqpetes.com/gallery/images/2008_08_27_storefront1.jpg (http://bbqpetes.com/gallery/images/2008 ... front1.jpg)


----------



## midphase (Apr 27, 2010)

I do find myself moonlighting as a radio owner, lots of money in polka radio these days!

http://www.kaysradio.com/


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, it's fascinating to see everyone's side jobs! :D

-g


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 27, 2010)

http://onceuponawin.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/choco-taco.jpg (http://onceuponawin.files.wordpress.com ... o-taco.jpg)

Next time you're lickin' taco, it could be mine.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Apr 27, 2010)

I knew you wouldn't let us down, choco. 

Colin


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 27, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Tue Apr 27 said:


> Next time you're lickin' taco, it could be mine.


Phew....good thing I'm lactose intolerant....No Choco Taco lickin' for me.... :D ~o)


----------



## midphase (Apr 27, 2010)

Colin,

Next time I'm in your neck of the woods I hope you'll offer me a drink on the house:

http://www.omalleyssealbeach.com/


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 27, 2010)

After reading that I'm never having sex again.


----------



## C M Dess (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.desser.com/
http://www.desser.com/about.shtml

If you have flat mixes or flat tires, I'm your guy!

Even Nick Batzdorf himself will want sex again after checking my exclusive Desser products section located conveniently in the heartland of America, LA.


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 28, 2010)

wait a minute......you mean the Auto Solution is actually a union-busting dark date front!!!????? How elaborate! Did I blindly stumble onto your James Bond-style subterranean Walt Disney Hall replica beneath the auto bays?

Amazing! 

And here I thought you gave it all up to be a grease monkey. :D

-g


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 28, 2010)

You're right, CM. That lewd shot of the big rig has me huffing and puffing away.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you guys tried my high quality pet foods yet on your beloved animal companions? 

:wink: 

http://www.ralston.com/


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 29, 2010)

Brian Ralston @ Wed Apr 28 said:


> Have you guys tried my high quality pet foods yet on your beloved animal companions?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> http://www.ralston.com/



Impressive! And to think, 26 brands of pet food are still only a hobby compared to your music career.... :D


----------



## lux (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sixteen again

http://www.myspace.com/luca_thomas


----------



## IvanP (Apr 29, 2010)

And I just turned 55 

http://www.myspace.com/ivanclymo


----------

